

Tell HN: I'm making a FAQ app. I want Your input.  - hajrice

Does your site use FAQ? I'm looking for early adopters and I think HN is the place to find some.<p>If you have these issues, I could help you. 
- You get a lot of emails from customers. 
- A large portion of the questions has already been answered(over and over again). 
- Your site's FAQ page is a basic jot of questions.
- You have trouble making managing the FAQ page.<p>Sound like you? Send me an email(hajrice@gmail.com), I wanna get your input on my solution(I'm really not looking to upsell you something).
======
cheald
With all due respect, how are you going to distinguish yourself from products
like GetSatisfaction and UserVoice? They "grow" a FAQ based on the same sort
of cycle, and let the userbase determine the direction and content of the
FAQs, which more or less takes the administration out of it from a site
owner's perspective.

